# Any news on ST-E3-RT availability?



## FunPhotons (May 17, 2012)

I've heard some reports of people getting them, and some scattered outlets have gotten a few, but I'm still waiting for mine. An order in at Amazon and B&H since they were announced and still nuthin.


----------



## Jamesy (May 17, 2012)

I am waiting for the Yongnuo version ;D


----------



## RC (May 17, 2012)

Amazon 3rd party vendors have them off and on. I'll see them for a couple of days then they're sold out. Then in couple of days later, another 3rd party vendor will have them.

I have a pre-order in at Amazon (sold by Amazon) because it is considerable cheaper and its sold by Amazon (I'm not big on most Amazon 3rd party vendors).


----------



## smi (May 17, 2012)

Its in stock in Yodobashi Camera, Akihabara, Tokyo...


----------



## cps_user (May 17, 2012)

yeah we have them over here too (got mine 2 weeks ago from Calumet)


----------



## FunPhotons (May 17, 2012)

The wait has allowed me to reconsider the purchase. The full flash isn't all that much more, and it gives me focus assist lights and an on camera bounce/fill flash. Don't know ...


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (May 17, 2012)

Funphotons, are you saying that you can use the 600ex on camera like a st e3 rt unit to control other flashes?


----------



## Jamesy (May 17, 2012)

NEVINS.HARDING said:


> Funphotons, are you saying that you can use the 600ex on camera like a st e3 rt unit to control other flashes?


That is correct - you don't need the ST-E3 to control remote 600EX-RT's if you have a 600EX-RT on camera.


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (May 17, 2012)

Wow, thank you. I must rethink the ste3rt, because for around 300 I can get another flash that communicates. Hmmm...


----------



## Jamesy (May 17, 2012)

NEVINS.HARDING said:


> Wow, thank you. I must rethink the ste3rt, because for around 300 I can get another flash that communicates. Hmmm...


And you get focus assist AND you get a potential on axis fill light. On the downside, it makes your camera side much heavier to lug around.


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (May 17, 2012)

Yes. I am reading the manual on the 600ex and I see that the master can be set not to flash while the slave flashes. However, having the master set to flash makes for a nifty bounce fill if needed. Thank you


----------



## Jamesy (May 17, 2012)

NEVINS.HARDING said:


> Yes. I am reading the manual on the 600ex and I see that the master can be set not to flash while the slave flashes. However, having the master set to flash makes for a nifty bounce fill if needed. Thank you


I am sure the manuals for the legacy sysytem states the same thing but the old system uses light to communicate between master and slave and I think under most circumstances the master contributes to the exposure.

Because the master-slave communication is now done with RF, I am guessing (hoping) that the master will not flash if instructed not to do so.


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (May 17, 2012)

At the bottom of page 55 in the manual it addresses this and when flash is set "on" it fires as slave group A, now I must figure out what means.


----------



## davehollandpics (May 17, 2012)

Seems to have the same availability as the 5DIII, 1Dx, BG-E11, 500mm F/4, 600mm F/4, 200-400mm F4, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Jamesy (May 17, 2012)

NEVINS.HARDING said:


> At the bottom of page 55 in the manual it addresses this and when flash is set "on" it fires as slave group A, now I must figure out what means.


The on camera flash is always part of Group-A - this is how Canon wireless flash has always worked. You can set the Master to fire or not. In the legacy setup, even if the master was set to not fire, it would usually contribute to the exposure.


----------



## mbiedermann (May 17, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> NEVINS.HARDING said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, thank you. I must rethink the ste3rt, because for around 300 I can get another flash that communicates. Hmmm...
> ...



I'm probably going to wait for the new 440EX-RT as my on-camera flash and radio trigger. It is supposed to come out in the fall. At around $400 it's only marginally more expensive than the ST-E3-RT and offers the advantages above.


----------



## RC (May 17, 2012)

mbiedermann said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > NEVINS.HARDING said:
> ...



I'm betting the 440EX-RT will not have radio master control. That is why I ordered the ST-E3-RT from Amazon for $328.


----------



## Jamesy (May 18, 2012)

Historically the 2/3 and 4-series have been slaves and the 5-series (and now 6-series) have been masters.


----------

